# Best hunting/Guides



## Oguard (May 28, 2007)

What areas in North Dakota do you feel has the best hunting (I know this is a matter of opinion). And who in your opinion is the best guides for the price?

Please advise.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Oh man this should get interesting or locked. :lol: :lol:

Alex


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

This has been eating at me me all day: Who sings the song, "My lips are sealed"?
I don't know any guides by the way and yes there is a reason for that. :thumb:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Sounds simple but where it's wet is where it's at. If one part of the state is flooded it's like the ducks have their own Internet b/c they all end up there.

ND is more anti-commercial hunting than you'll find anywhere else so I don't expect you'll get many replies on the guide. There's some good one's and some really bad.


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

if you need a guide to hunt north dakota, you prob don't need to be hunting.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Chris said it, go to the water.

Don't get a guide, that's not very sporting. You might as well just shoot clays. I've never talked to anyone that had any real trouble finding a good hunt on there own.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Go to water.

There are no good prostitutes..er..um...I mean guides.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Go Go's sing "Our lips are sealed!"


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

the very best duck hunting in the state has too be in the Bad Lands! For some odd reason the ducks love feeding on the little red berries those bushes produce.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Outfitters?....only know one....not too bad a guy.

Good areas to go...they change every year....Call a local business in the area you are looking at and ask if they get duck hunters?


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Rick Acker said:


> Go Go's sing "Our lips are sealed!"


Thx Rick. :lol:

:beer:


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Oguard, You really have a vague question hanging here.

First how far are you coming from and how much time do you have?

Would you be flying in or driving?

What time of the year would you be coming?

Coming by yourself or how many others with you?

Freelance hunting is fine if you have lots of time and equipment and are driving out. If not I would highly recommend hiring a outfitter. Make sure and hire a licensed outfitter. In ND you are required to be licensed if they are not stay away from them. We have many top notch outfitters in the state but the time of year will determine the best area for you to hunt.


----------



## Oguard (May 28, 2007)

Coming from Missouri, driving, and usully three or four guys. Stay 4 or 5 nights, get there Monday morning and have left on Friday late afternoon to get home.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

g/o said:


> I would highly recommend hiring a outfitter.


 :wink: :wink:


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Rick is correct on the "Go-Go's" (man Belinda Carlisle was hot back in the day), with a remake done recently by Hilary and Hayle (sp) Duff.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

:rollin: :rollin: Nice


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

The forum is accurate in saying that you do not need a guide... but you will need to do a little homework. See the stickies that are at the top of the duck forum and follow the directions.

I would also call the game and fish... they will give you the "rough" area information you are seeking. To be quite honest, if you come to North Dakota and don't shoot any ducks one of two things happened... with either you didn't prepare or you came in January.

There are plenty of ducks, just like South Dakota!! LoL ... come on our state is not the only good duck hunting state,

To be honest, the very best thing to do is to call the Game and Fish(Chris provided this info in the stickies) and then come out for a year by yourself with the direction that they give you. Meet some locals, make some friends and the rest will be history. Just take the time to get to know local people and support them by buying local... if you do this you will not have to worry about a guide. But, if you come into ND with a condescending attitude and show little or no respect for the State, it's people and worst of all the land & animals... you better start looking for a guide because once you are black balled in a small community good luck getting on any land.

But, ND is one of the last places that you can free lance (and it is shrinking fast!!) so come and enjoy God's Country!!!


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

You don't need a guide in ND if you plan on hunting water. You do need: a very good dog, 2 dozen mallard decoys, a pothole near other water, a good north wind and clouds, and a 5 gallon bucket to sit on. If you plan on field hunting you'll want more.


----------

